# GSG Launches New Line of Plastisol Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Vortex premium plastisol inks, a new line offered by GSG, no longer requires customers choose between quality and price. These inks, which come ready to use in 21 colors, have a smooth surface and a matte finish. They are specifically designed for high production wet-on-wet printing. 

The series is designed for printing on 100% cotton, cotton blends, and polyesters. Synthetics should be tested. To reduce the risk of dye migration, a low bleed white underbase is required when printing on cotton blends, polyester, or polyester blends. 

The hand is soft, but not “fashion” soft. To achieve fashion soft, a soft hand additive of up to 5% can be used. It can be used with manual and automatic presses and cures at 320 degree F while gelling at 230 degree F. Mesh counts of 110-305 are recommended. 

The series is resistant to buildup requiring operators to spend less time wiping down screens. Three quantities are available including quart, gallon and five gallons.

To view on the website, go to https://www.gogsg.com/2329045/Product/GSG-Screen-VORTEXDP-01 .
GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit their website at www.GoGSG.com; email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

